# Stained glass mosaic backsplash



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

one of the things I love is color, so I used some stained glass to create a quilt pattern backsplash in my kitchen. The Bargello above the stove is what took longest. You can also see some of my polymer clay cabinet knobs as well.


----------



## Goldrobin (Apr 18, 2014)

WOW! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Marstamper (Oct 25, 2011)

Awesome! Love it!


----------



## DianneG (Mar 13, 2012)

Assume patterns and colors. Had to take forever to do the pattern layout alone. Any ideal how long it took to lay the actual tiles? Congratulations on a one of a kind kitchen.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Great kitchen!


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you Goldrobin!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

That is what I call a real work of art!! I love color and stained glass and you really nailed it with your design. A new style has emerged.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Just gorgeous


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Sorry


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

DianneG said:


> Assume patterns and colors. Had to take forever to do the pattern layout alone. Any ideal how long it took to lay the actual tiles? Congratulations on a one of a kind kitchen.


Diane, I had some leftover glass from the stained glass I've done, so it was a matter of choosing the colors and cutting the pieces, glueing them to a backboard and grouting. To lay the tiles, I put down all the pieces and then lifted one by one and glued them. The next I grouted them. Glued a border and screwed it to the wall


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you all so much!!!!


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

Kay Knits said:


> That is what I call a real work of art!! I love color and stained glass and you really nailed it with your design. A new style has emerged.


Awww Kay Knits, you are so sweet, thank you!!!


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Amazing


----------



## krashdragon (Nov 7, 2014)

That was a LOT of work! It looks wonderful.
I used to make stained glass piccys, so I really appreciate your talent.


----------



## kacki (Jan 12, 2013)

WOW!! A one of a kind!! You are very talented!!


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## DianneG (Mar 13, 2012)

You do great work. What a long process but we'll worth the time it looks wonderful. My kitchen needs help.....do you hire out by chance


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

You must be a great quilter.


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

String Queen said:


> You must be a great quilter.


Oh, String Queen, I wish!! I'm a jack of all trades and master of none. I dabble in anything that allows for the use of ample color


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutely magnificent,very beautiful work and colours.


----------



## lindajaro (Jan 20, 2014)

Wow :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Holey Mackrel!!! Wow!


----------



## HilcoteChic (Feb 24, 2015)

I love Bargello, but limit it to needlework, how innovative of you, that is stunning. Well done!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Whoa! VERY artistic!!


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank y'all very much!!!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

That is so wonderful, it must be pure joy for anyone to be in your kitchen!!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh my. That is gorgeous. That is taking quilting to another level. I have plans on putting a block on my chicken coop this summer. I also wanted to do my back splash but I do not think I could ever do that. I need easy peasy. You did a wonderful job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Absolutely fantastic! I love stained glass and I love what you have done with this! I am looking forward to seeing more of your work. Keep posting pictures. Your house must be a wonder!!!!!


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

That's lovely!


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you all for your encouraging words!!!


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Wow! Amazing I love it!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## jhalman (Sep 18, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful! A real work of art.


----------



## yeddie52 (Nov 5, 2012)

What a delightful idea. This site amazes me every day!


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

WOW! Your backsplash is a work of art. I love the look!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm impressed! Great job.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

very very nice


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Brilliant!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

that looks beautiful


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

this is by far the most beautiful pc of art i have ever seen and to have it in your kitchen to see all the time. wonderful. well done


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

beautiful, your design and creativity are amazing.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I love how you incorporated your crafts into useful items in your home for everyone to enjoy.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

You are sooooooo talented. :thumbup:


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful...love it...


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Outstanding talent! xo ws


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your kind words of encouragement !!!!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

you are wonderfully talented!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

you are wonderfully talented!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

It's just fabulous! I'd get a happy rush every time I walked into the kitchen, if it were mine.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

UNbelievably beautiful !


----------



## leslee (Apr 19, 2011)

WOW ! WOW ! WOW ! Your splashback is stunning. Your are truely talented. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lal (Aug 18, 2013)

How very talented you are and with a great color sense as well!!!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Totally gorgeous! If you ever want to come to Tallahassee and do a backsplash for me, I'd love to have you!

Hazel :lol:


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Wow! Who'da thunk? They are so beautiful.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm glad you explained that you put them on a board and THEN screwed them to the wall. I was imagining you leaning over and gluing / grouting each tile. I saw a beautifully stenciled wall done that way and I figure that artist must be wearing a back brace by now. Beautifully done. What a joy to look at this every day - and know that you did it yourself - just the way YOU wanted it.


----------



## rosebud527 (Jun 20, 2014)

WOW


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Wow! These projects turned out to be quite beautiful.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Certainly a dominant feature.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh, my! That is beautiful and so creative. 

Bob
The KnittyGritty


----------



## bammagamma (May 23, 2014)

You are an artist! Would love to see more of your ideas.


----------



## sewnknit (Jun 8, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful & color choices are awesome !!


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

My goodness this is awesome! Colors are beautiful so talented thank you for sharing with everyone!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That is truly amazing. Beautiful!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Very cool! Will you come do my kitchen?


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

Goldrobin said:


> WOW! Absolutely beautiful!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh WOW, great job! Gorgeous


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Goldrobin said:


> WOW! Absolutely beautiful!


Yeah, WOW :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh what a pleasure to be working in such a gorgeous kitchen! Beautiful work.


----------



## wemdycats (Nov 21, 2014)

You need to post these pix on Houzz.com -- they would LOVE them there! Interesting kitchen backsplashes are a BIG topic of conversation on Houzz.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------

